# Quadrafire Sapphire



## skypager (Oct 24, 2006)

We don’t see many gas stove pictures here, so I thought I'd post a picture of the Quadrafire Sapphire we installed in my parent’s house.  It vents off the rear with a snorkel cap on the outside.  This will be their third winter using it.  They heat their 3 bedroom ranch pretty well with it, only needing to turn on the electric baseboard in the bedrooms when they want to keep the doors closed.

They originally used a Garrison wood stove that was installed in another room if front of a fireplace to heat the house during the oil crisis.  It was later installed in the basement and used occasionally.  Now it sits there unused.

Next they installed a Vermont Castings pellet stove in spot where the Quad is now.  It was used for about 10 years until it needed some new parts. (Combustion blower if I remember right.) 

Once the pellet stove needed repair my father decided he was tired of lugging bags of pellets and they installed the Quad.  They love it and so does Jake (Jack Russell).

(Ducking flying logs from the wood burning crowd)


----------



## webbie (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey, here's to you from a happy gas burner! When you've burned woodstoves for 28 years (and often many at one time), a gas unit sure is nice!

Nice installtion, and beautiful dog - looks like a statue....

Here's my Rosie....can you tell she has royal blood? (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel).


----------



## Gunner (Oct 24, 2006)

You don't see alot of freestanding gas stoves around here. I like that one, perfect fit for the room.


since we are posting dogs...


----------



## njtomatoguy (Oct 24, 2006)

Gunner, 

Beautiful pic!

Craig,

Your girl looks like mine. SPOILED!

Josh,
Awesome pic!

Now, 2 things- 
1. I will own a digital camera in the very near future.
2. Does anyone elses dog get "too close" to the stove?  I have a gas wall heater, and last year my dog burned his ears when he fell asleep in front of it..


----------



## skypager (Oct 24, 2006)

Jake hasn't burnt himself, but he sure gets warm.  He'll lay there for a long time and then go and burrow inside his blanket.  Its kinda funny...  the smart dog that he is...he recognizes that the stove gets turned on by a remote control and as soon as someone picks it up he'll run over and sit in front of the stove.  He's a little to smart for his own good though and he'll often run over and sit down if someone picks up the tv remote and then look at you like "well you gonna turn it on or not?".


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 25, 2006)

Couldn't resist posting a picture of my baby, Jade.


----------



## fatsister (Oct 28, 2006)

Dog pictures...
Here is Max and Dagger, both lost this year,
I sure do miss those big lugs.


----------

